# Nice BOX!



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Interesting choice of box, must be a trend going on, mount doesn't let it rotate to far either, lol!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sarness said:


> Interesting choice of box, must be a trend going on, mount doesn't let it rotate to far either, lol!


Now that's rigidly supported...:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

sarness said:


> Interesting choice of box, must be a trend going on, mount doesn't let it rotate to far either, lol!


Is that mounted with a beam clamp normally for pipes?, thats not a bad idea, I mount RFID outlets in a Hospital in the ceilings and just moved the locations off the beams and onto the purloins which were thinner steel and easier to zip a couple of Teks into but if that wasnt and option I now have a solution :thumbup:

Is that a special low voltage box?


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

chewy said:


> Is that mounted with a beam clamp normally for pipes?, thats not a bad idea, I mount RFID outlets in a Hospital in the ceilings and just moved the locations off the beams and onto the purloins which were thinner steel and easier to zip a couple of Teks into but if that wasnt and option I now have a solution :thumbup:
> 
> Is that a special low voltage box?




Its a Carlon remodel box that has been modified. Clever I guess?


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

Thats why they call us Mechanics


----------



## Dammonn (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice touch with the free air cable, in an i-beam?!


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, remodel box, it pivots on that bolt though, but it's not like your plugging into it all the time. Not entirely free air either, there's a 1900 box above at and it. tywraps to a conduit.

I didn't pull the cable, was just asked to put the ends on. In another location they used a shallow blue box, the cover sticks out 3/8" as the jack hits the 1/2" bolt in the back attracted to the unistrut.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

On our shop floor we have Panduit surface housings mounted right to the beam clamps. Alternatively I have used 4" square boxes and wallplates...


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I think it's a bad appllication! Structural steel columns are usually sprayed or closed off with gypsum or both.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

I see no prob as long as its lo.vo. only.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

it's a commerical guy. beam clamps, etc.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I would have shot it to the beam.:2guns:


----------

